# WE Fest-Alive In 2005



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Its gettin' to be that time of year again. A little over a week and we will be making the trip up to Detroit Lakes. Last year was our groups first year and we had a great time. I'm sure it will be a lot of fun again. The concert lineup isn't as good this year as last years, but it will still be a great time. Lots of great memories made up there. Our group will be camping in Viking. If anybody else is out there and sees a crew cab long box Super Duty Powerstroke brown/gold in color with Maverick Construction on the side connected to a black enclosed trailer with Maverick Construction on the side, feel free to stop into our campsite. Just ask to talk to Chad. We have around 15 people going up, can't wait. Bring on the gorgeous Sara Evans!


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

WE fest! WE fest!

I leave in like 5 hours. It'll be my first time out there. Should be a great time.

Has anyone else been out there before? From what i've heard its a 4 day long party.

:beer:


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Just got back..... Ohhhh, does my head hurt! :bartime:


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

haha agreed! Its a deep burn...

Wow that is one hell of a time!

:drunk:


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Where did you camp?
Our group always camps in Viking, inside the second fence on the border w/Blue Ox. 
I missed out this year, but it is a GREAT time.
I would recommend to any young college people to get out at least one time to experience it.


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Spent most of the weekend in Eagle, right next to the walkway from Eagle to Blue Ox. Too bad you missed it.... it was crazy!!!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

It was definately a great time. You see so many things there that can't be seen anywhere else. We camped in Viking. Our group had a big truck and trailer, posted in the previous post, and the infamous Vangina, a blue Dodge Ram Van with blue flames painted on the side. It was a huge hit. Averaged 4 hours of sleep a night with no naps during the day...work sucked on Monday. Managed a 2 1/2 hour nap Saturday night before getting up at 6:30 to pack up and head home. I wish it was still going on. The concerts were a good time too. This feels like the end of the Summer...WE Fest is over and hunting will be here soon. Kenny Chesney is already signed for next year...start the countdown!


----------



## DCOYNUT (Nov 27, 2003)

MY crew was definitly boozin'! Anyone wheel any hot broads back to the camper? I sure hope so!!! See yall next year


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

I think I'm still hungover.


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

I thnk the hangover went away on Tuesday, but it's my brother's wedding this weekend.... Time to start all over again! :beer:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

OH MY GOD

that's all I can say after 5 days of this concert, need about a week and a half to recover............. uke:


----------

